# Name The Song!



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 1, 2007)

I liked Lacy's idea for namin songs off lyrics, but i kinda think it's too broad when you can pick from anything. So i thought i'd try it, but keepin it down to one artist. So here goes, get the song and artist, then go for your own (even if you might be wrong w/the one before). go for it mates!


Early one morning the sun was shining, i was laying bed
Wonderin if she'd changed at all, if her hair was still red
Her folks had said our lives together, sure was gonna be rough
Never did like momma's homemade bread, papa's banquet wasn't good enough...


----------



## SmokerE (Oct 2, 2007)

Bob Dylan "tangled up in blue". Too easy...google.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 3, 2007)

if you wanna use google and be a little punk about it go ahead. this is to actually show your music taste. anybody can google stuff...


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Oct 10, 2007)

"Washyoofitzedrivemetoferenzie"
Only cool people will know.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 11, 2007)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> "Washyoofitzedrivemetoferenzie"
> Only cool people will know.


Phish--You Enjoy Myself


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 11, 2007)

the po little lice the po little screws
the whitest gang crew, the hated boys in blue
like scabies on the street
they infest the beat


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 11, 2007)

Come on, Lets play again. I won't google, I promise.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 12, 2007)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> "Washyoofitzedrivemetoferenzie"
> Only cool people will know.


...I actually had to go into my iTunes for that one. lol. thought it was Reba at first. But that's "Bag it, tag it, sell it to the butcher in the store"


----------



## Helvete (Oct 13, 2007)

Behead you with the bible, the book of god and failing son,
There is no resurrection for god has left us to Satan,
Reach out in desperation receive his empty words of love,
Revel in mans creation; the light of god has turned to shit.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 13, 2007)

Decide, Mad at God


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey I got one for you guys, can you guess what it is:

Since Im passing your way today. well, well, well, you can never tell.
I just stopped in cause I want to say, well, well, well, you can never tell.
I recall your darkness when it crackled like a thundercloud


----------



## Organjic (Oct 13, 2007)

_ "The government keeps tight control over the population, 
While the schools teach the kids restricted education, 
Murder, Rape, Sex, Underage prostitution, 
They got the war on pot, they got the wrong solution"

_Who sings, specifically who from the song?


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 14, 2007)

Name this great song...

all over the country I've seen it the same
nobody's winning at this kind of game
we've got to do better it's time to begin
you know all the answers must come from within
so...


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Oct 14, 2007)

Devin the Dude


----------



## Shotgunrab (Oct 27, 2007)

well nothings shakin on shakedown street..... 
what is my tag?


----------



## highs149 (Oct 28, 2007)

Big L Ft. A.G. & Stan Spit - Holdin' It Down


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 29, 2007)

Shotgunrab said:


> well nothings shakin on shakedown street.....
> what is my tag?


Okay, when you toss the name of the song into the lyrics...that's just too easy, I don't even have to think. Shakedown Street ~ Grateful Dead.


...However both of Chiceh's and that other one are kicking my ass as far as thinking of what they are goes...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

Our brains are on fire 
with the feeling to kill 
And it will not go away 
until our dreams are fulfilled
There is only one thing 
on our minds 
Don't try running away
`cause you're the one we will find


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 29, 2007)

These are so hard off just straight lyrics...at least for me. maybe artist, even genre would help...but would that be cheating?


----------



## Shotgunrab (Oct 30, 2007)

whatamidoing that first song by chiech is shakedown street and the second one is also a dead song ill give you that much of a hint, can anyone guess my sig?


----------



## dankie (Oct 30, 2007)

Well i bet its Grateful dead, and I think, but I can't prove to myself because I'm at work that it is Jack Straw? Maybe...


----------



## Shotgunrab (Oct 30, 2007)

you are correct sir and im pretty sure that other one that whatamidoing was talking about was a choking victim song (had to go through my old punk records to figure that out)


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 30, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Name this great song...
> 
> all over the country I've seen it the same
> nobody's winning at this kind of game
> ...


 
I can't believe I stumped you all - Grand Funk Railroad - Free Ride, lol. Great tune.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is another if you guess it, lol 

She got lovin' like quick sand,
only tickle and touching my hand.
Blow my mind then I'm in so deep,


----------



## dankie (Oct 30, 2007)

Shotgunrab said:


> you are correct sir and im pretty sure that other one that whatamidoing was talking about was a choking victim song (had to go through my old punk records to figure that out)


Woohoo!

What do I win? What do I win?
Did i win your stash?


----------



## dankie (Oct 30, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Here is another if you guess it, lol
> 
> She got lovin' like quick sand,
> only tickle and touching my hand.
> Blow my mind then I'm in so deep,


I know the band, but I can't for the life of me remember the title!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2007)

i made mine so easy.


----------



## Shotgunrab (Oct 30, 2007)

fdd seek and destroy?... now how about something different 

see I was resting at the park minding my own
business as I kick up the treble tone
on my radio tape player box, right
just loud enough so folks could hear it's hype, see ?
outta nowhere comes the woman I'm dating
investigation maybe she was demonstrating


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 30, 2007)

Shotgunrab said:


> fdd seek and destroy?... now how about something different
> 
> see I was resting at the park minding my own
> business as I kick up the treble tone
> ...


Easy, Arrested Development - People Everyday


----------



## diehlerman (Oct 30, 2007)

how bout, "point me to the sky above, I can't get there on my ow. point me the graveyard.........." can ya guess that one?


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh my god, i feel stupid for not recognizing "well. well. well. you can never tell." Damnit. 

"And here's another clue for you all,
The walrus was Paul."


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 30, 2007)

"I walk down the street, there's no one there, though the pavement's one huge crowd
Drive down the road, my eyes don't see, though my mind wants to cry out loud"


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2007)

Shotgunrab said:


> fdd seek and destroy?...



see it was easy.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 31, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Here is another if you guess it, lol
> 
> She got lovin' like quick sand,
> only tickle and touching my hand.
> Blow my mind then I'm in so deep,


You guys suck, this is Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 31, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> You guys suck, this is Deep Purple - Hush


Sorry, i don't have much Deep Purple. and even the songs i do have, i don't know the words usually unless it's playing. it's hard to go from lyrics to song...easier songs to lyrics. lol. but htat's not the point of this thread, so i'm just not so great at it. lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 31, 2007)

WhatAmIDoing said:


> Sorry, i don't have much Deep Purple. and even the songs i do have, i don't know the words usually unless it's playing. it's hard to go from lyrics to song...easier songs to lyrics. lol. but htat's not the point of this thread, so i'm just not so great at it. lol.


lol, this one is still on my minds as I played Guitar Hereo on Xbox360 and totally rocked this song, lol.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Nov 1, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> lol, this one is still on my minds as I played Guitar Hereo on Xbox360 and totally rocked this song, lol.


 
lol. love that game. still can't move to expert, but love that game.


And the first one was The Beatles~I Am The Walrus
Second: Cream~I Feel Free


"Look outside yourself
If you don't see what you want
Maybe sometimes then you don't
Leave your mind alone, Just get high"


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 1, 2007)

WhatAmIDoing said:


> lol. love that game. still can't move to expert, but love that game.
> 
> 
> And the first one was The Beatles~I Am The Walrus
> ...


Is this the Almond Brothers? Wasting Time (or something like that, not too sure)?


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Nov 3, 2007)

Word, Ain't Wastin' Time No More.  *Allman* Brothers


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2007)

This is from one of my favorite songs, can you guess it, lol :

Sit here on the stairs
'Cause I'd rather be alone
If I can't have you right now, I'll wait dear
Sometimes, I get so tense
But I can't speed up the time


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 18, 2008)

Patience - Guns N' Roses


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 19, 2008)

Then the chicken-fancier came to play --
with his long red beard, and his sister's weird,
she drives a lorry


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm getting pretty tired, of going down town,
Same trip everyday,kinda bringing me down, 
I'm getting fucking pissed off...
anybody know????


----------

